# Picking a rv



## Art s (Apr 24, 2017)

I have never heard my situation before. I have the need to transport 6, 4 adult 2 teens. Not concerned about sleeping. Want it as short as possible and American made if possible. I am looking at a roadtrek 170. Any other suggestions.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello Art.  Are you talking about camping or just a travel trip? I assume you are not planning on sleeping in it.  Would just a regular Van work?


----------



## Art s (Apr 27, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Hello Art.  Are you talking about camping or just a travel trip? I assume you are not planning on sleeping in it.  Would just a regular Van work?


Your right, no sleeping, just travel. Small.   The van wouldn't work, needs to be a rv.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 27, 2017)

Just hard to say Art.  Just do a lot of checking and test drives  Make sure there are seat belts for all. What is you budget and will you purchase new or used?  Do you plan on keeping it?  If not rental may be an option.


----------



## Art s (Apr 28, 2017)

I was thinking of something from Roadtrek, they have short, class b vans that have seatbelts seating for 6-7. I plan on keeping as it  will server another purpose. I live in a hurricane evacuation zone and the family may have to leave, nice to have one vehicle and all be together. It will be an inheritance purchase so budget covered. I was just trying to see if I forgot to cover something obvious and see what other opinions there were.
I have a button that says "post reply" guess that works.
Thanx for your help.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 28, 2017)

Sounds like the Roadtrek would fit your needs Art.  Keep us posted on what you get  Good luck


----------

